# To DG806



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2005)

When you make Test E, Do you use the same receipe or do you omit the BB and just use BA


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

I posted the formula in the other thread. The higher the BA is the more likely you will have pain from it. A 2%BA and 10% BB for Test E should work great. You might not need that much BB. Test E usually holds fine.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks my friend



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> I posted the formula in the other thread. The higher the BA is the more likely you will have pain from it. A 2%BA and 10% BB for Test E should work great. You might not need that much BB. Test E usually holds fine.


----------

